# Fellow Paniolo Greens Owners



## DonM (May 8, 2014)

I'm planning a 2015 visit with extended family, and I need an extra unit. I see on sites like VRBO Paniolo units that I assume are owned by the developer (possibly repurchased or foreclosed).

These units also appear to be renting for slightly more that I'm paying for mf's. Do you think they're legit? They also charged about $150 in taxes at checkout for the week- I don't remember paying that much at checkout- have things changed, or is that included in my mfs?

Some appear to be the 1st floor units- never stayed in one- Do you think they would be damp?

thanks
don


----------



## Jim Bryan (May 8, 2014)

I have stayed in first floor once out of several trips to Paniolo Greens, and really liked being able to walk right out on lanai in morning. The only drawback I see for ground floor is if a family of heavy footed guests occupy unit above you.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 8, 2014)

DonM said:


> I'm planning a 2015 visit with extended family, and I need an extra unit. I see on sites like VRBO Paniolo units that I assume are owned by the developer (possibly repurchased or foreclosed).
> 
> These units also appear to be renting for slightly more that I'm paying for mf's. Do you think they're legit? They also charged about $150 in taxes at checkout for the week- I don't remember paying that much at checkout- have things changed, or is that included in my mfs?
> 
> ...



I don't own there but I did stay there for a week last December on an Interval AC.  We had a first floor unit and it was fine...not damp at all.


----------



## lynne (May 8, 2014)

DonM said:


> I'm planning a 2015 visit with extended family, and I need an extra unit. I see on sites like VRBO Paniolo units that I assume are owned by the developer (possibly repurchased or foreclosed).
> 
> These units also appear to be renting for slightly more that I'm paying for mf's. Do you think they're legit? They also charged about $150 in taxes at checkout for the week- I don't remember paying that much at checkout- have things changed, or is that included in my mfs?
> 
> ...



General Excise Tax and Transient Accommodation Taxes for vacation rentals here in Hawaii are 13.42% which sounds right if the rental is approx. $1100 for the week.  Since they are not charging an additional cleaning fee, they are probably either developer or association units.


----------



## DonM (May 8, 2014)

lynne said:


> General Excise Tax and Transient Accommodation Taxes for vacation rentals here in Hawaii are 13.42% which sounds right if the rental is approx. $1100 for the week.  Since they are not charging an additional cleaning fee, they are probably either developer or association units.



I haven't been to Paniolo in a few years- Is this tax already included in my mf's, or should I expect to pay it at checkout?


----------



## SmithOp (May 8, 2014)

*TOT*



DonM said:


> I haven't been to Paniolo in a few years- Is this tax already included in my mf's, or should I expect to pay it at checkout?



Real Estate Tax is included in your mf, then you pay Occupancy taxes when you check out.  I don't think its the same on every island, I think Maui is the highest, I paid $11 a night last week at WKORV. I just checked in on Big Island and I think it said $5 a night on the form I signed.  I stayed at Kiluaea Military Camp and it was $0, no taxes there.


----------



## lynne (May 8, 2014)

DonM said:


> I haven't been to Paniolo in a few years- Is this tax already included in my mf's, or should I expect to pay it at checkout?



Timeshares fall into a different category which are most likely covered by your maintenance fees.  

http://files.hawaii.gov/tax/forms/2013/ta42.pdf


----------



## SmithOp (May 8, 2014)

lynne said:


> Timeshares fall into a different category which are most likely covered by your maintenance fees.
> 
> http://files.hawaii.gov/tax/forms/2013/ta42.pdf



That form is to declare and pay tax to Hawaii when you rent out your Hawaii timeshare.


----------



## DonM (May 9, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> That form is to declare and pay tax to Hawaii when you rent out your Hawaii timeshare.



makes sense

thanks

don


----------



## SmithOp (May 9, 2014)

I just asked at the front office and even they did not know what the tax was based on, they speculated it was unit size.  I did some searching on the Hawaii tax site and the best I can come up with it's based on fair market rental value taxed at 7.25% 

What time of year are you going?  If it's shoulder season there should be plenty of availability to rent or exchange.


----------



## slum808 (May 9, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> I just asked at the front office and even they did not know what the tax was based on, they speculated it was unit size.  I did some searching on the Hawaii tax site and the best I can come up with it's based on fair market rental value taxed at 7.25%
> 
> What time of year are you going?  If it's shoulder season there should be plenty of availability to rent or exchange.



You are correct that it is 7.25% of fair market value as described below. You can find more info on the Hawaii TAT in the link below including the justification used to define a timeshare as a transient accommodation.

http://files.hawaii.gov/tax/legal/taxfacts/tf98-04.pdf



> Fair market rental value is defined as an amount equal to one-half the gross daily maintenance fees that are paid by the owner, and are attributable to the time share unit, and include maintenance costs, administrative costs, taxes, other than transient accommodations taxes, and other costs including payments for reserves or sinking funds.


----------



## DonM (May 9, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> What time of year are you going?  If it's shoulder season there should be plenty of availability to rent or exchange.



I'm going on Presidents week 2015- so a pretty popular time I would think


----------



## BocaBoy (May 16, 2014)

We do not own at Paniolo Greens but we stayed a week there last December on an II accommodation certificate.  The only thing we were charged at checkout was a small transient tax of maybe about $4/night.  Much less than I pay when I use my Marriott timeshares on any of the other 3 islands.  And yes, Maui is by far the highest tax.


----------



## DianeG (Nov 5, 2014)

*Did you get the extra unit?*

Hi Don.

Did you get the extra unit?
Owners have the opportunity to rent at a special rate, but inventory only frees up 90 days before.


----------



## DonM (Nov 6, 2014)

DianeG said:


> Hi Don.
> 
> Did you get the extra unit?
> Owners have the opportunity to rent at a special rate, but inventory only frees up 90 days before.



Yes I did-

Thank you for asking

don


----------

